# Stocker & Yale Hacking 55595 Sandy Prototype ?



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this stocker & yale sandy 55595 .had a look on the net to see what i had as its not one i had seen in the past,not sure but it looks like is a protoype , research & development model that was not subseqently prodced it has a eta quartz hacking movement and a battery cover .if you have any more info on this model please let me know.here some photos of it.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi also if any know what year this was made that would be nice to know . 80s or 90s? all the best woody77.


----------

